# WBB / HT - CHP Report - 10/6/07



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fish Catching Bonanza! Hengstthomas, Fingersandclaws, Okimavich, and I met up at CHP at 9:30pm. The Plastic Navy was all over the end of the pier in short order. Water was calm and it was dead low tide. Bluefish and stripers were everywhere! Between the four of us, we must have caught and released hundreds of fish. The bluefish were averaging between 8-14" and the stripers were 14-20" and the flounder were all identical twins at 13". All of the blues went back, as we were targeting trout. My first trout of the night looked to be a nice 16"er which promptly flopped itself right out of my yak, winked, and said bye bye. I knew it would be a good night. Tom, as usual was the fish magnet, catching trout after trout. At sunrise, the trout stacked up and Oki got his first keeper. The trick seemed to be to get the bait under all the blues. Lots of trout were right under the limit. Then, disaster struck! We ran out of bait. That was incredible considering that Tom had already caught an S load of mullet right before we got there and also had a bag of frozen ones from the night before. We used up a ton of bait. Woo Hoo! Tom and I cast netted some more finger mullet, but as the sun had come up, we were getting excited about going togging at "the Wall". The yak out there was not bad. It's not really that far from shore. The current does flow through the channel pretty fast, but we didn't have any problems holding bottom. All was well, but there were no tog. Oki got a nice big trigger, but that was our only catch there. We headed back in and a little home emergency popped up and we had to call it quits and head home early. 

Final group tally:
Blues: too many to count
Striper: too many to count
Flounder: ~12 (released)
Sand Perch: ~12 (released)
Trout: 15 keepers and lots of TBs.
Trigger: 1 keeper
Sea Bass: 1 tb

For the benefit of the board, I did keep one sand perch. No one seemed to know if they were any good to eat, so I will eat one and report back on the delicious factor. 

Highlights:
1) Fish catching!
2) Hanging out with friends
3) Dolphins were all over last night. They got real close too. It was cool listening to them through the dense fog.
4) FnC finally getting rid of his skunk.... He didn't catch any fish, but.... ah, I'll let him tell the story.
5) Manlove?  Apparently the boys were quite amused by this, but I'll let Oki tell ya about this one. 
6) Having your buds drop everything on a dime to drive you home. Priceless! Thanks guys.
7) Thanks Tom for another great fishing trip and for the fish! Folks, don't let that lack of smile in his pics fool you. He's one of the nicest guys there is.
8) Lots of bait in the water! Got a new cast net and got to use it for the first time out there. My first cast was enough to fill up my small bait bucket.

Lowlights:
1) Dense fog made everything wet.
2) During the night, I think the cold made my reel stick a lot. It stopped in the morning when it warmed up.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

The boys from Gaithersburg (WBB) came down with their YAKS and tried their hand at some Trout .. 
I got their about 8pm and starting castnetting some mullet. The tide was very low and had just started to come in making the mullet scattered and far off the beach ... By the time the boys arrived I had about 2 gallons of mullet .... I use more than that myself  
Okimavich seperated the smaller ones from the bigger ones and Fingers scaled the big mullet and Fishbait and myself filetted 90 percent of the bucket . I got 4 bags and seperated the strips and divied up the smaller mullet for using whole .. Care package  ... Just too bad it wasnt enough ..
The fog rolled in and out throoughout the early morning and the bite was slow to start ... I am hearing "got some little nibbles" ...  LMAO 
Anyhow I decided to go outside since the water still was kinda slow .. I grabbed Fishbait and we made the move ... It turned out to be a good move except for the porpoises that were feeding very very close ! Bluefish , Stripers and Trout if you can get down to the bottom and stay there .. many small trout and a few 9" sea bass . The bite tapered off and I switched again and Fishbait soon accompanied my and we again started to pick at trout .. Running out of Mullet I switched to gulp shrimp and got a few more sea bass and trout and 1 Scup . Every once in awhile the stripers would get real loud 
I had my limit by 7am as the fog tried to lift so the boys could try the inner wall for some tog ...
I had about 2 gallons of mullet from the previous night I brought just incase and good thing as they proved to work well but not as good as still alive fresh 
So its off for tog for them 3 and I go try to get some fresh mullet .. Thanks Fishbait for the advice and mullet ... 
I tried for trout but they weer done it seems so I head out for flounder ... I use whole mullet and in an hour I have 1 keeper Flounder and 2 just shy with more than I expected with TB's also ... Cuaght about 30 flounder this trip .... Oh the one that got away  Yule YEPP it was 5 pounds or better but as I tried to get my net untangled from the anchor rope,2 castnets,5 gallon bucket and 2 tackle bags the fish did the backwards tail dance that was mighty impressive and loud and he was gone in a flash 
By now its almost noon and I figure they killin TOG and at 1pm I called to check and they had left ... Yepp left me hanging  ... J/K My wife picked up the truck at 8am and they thought I had left ... LMAO ! Oh Well !
I had some nice fishies for ya too


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Yule , Thanks for the castnet ... I put it to good use this morning and filled a 5 gallon bucket 
It amazing how many were escaping from the holes in mine  ... NOT no more ... Thanks


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Ah . . . my part of the story has yet to be told opcorn:

You see, ladies and gentlemen, I have been in a 6 month skunk of late. I have been catching blues and throw backs, but no keepers of the fish I was targeting. Last night at CHP was no different. Another night of TB flounder, trout, and stripers. What had happened next would probably make most upset, but I felt pretty darn good.

I headed under the pier inbetween some pilings to work and area I thought looked fishy. I had my Calcutta combo in my hand and my Stradic 4K/Inshore Extreme combo hangin' in the rocket launcher in the back . . . un-leased. Well, I thought it was perfect behind me, but the tip was hangin' off to the side and snagged a piece of piling as I was moving. It was pulled right out and into the sea. My initial reaction was "oh chit" and tried using a gotcha to snag it and then my anchor. No dice.

Now, I feel the fish gods are happy and the world is still round. You see, about the time my skunk started, I went to BPS on a buying binge. In that binge was the Stradic 4k/Inshore Combo. After coming out of the store and looking at the receipt, the cashier had mis-scanned the combo and it was not on the receipt. From that moment, I think the fish gods had wanted payment for a free combo and were deducting the cost from the keeper fish I could have had. So last night, when I lost the combo, it was like a final car payment . . . and that monkey is off my back.

I'm gonna wait till the water temps hit 65 and have a coming out/welcome to manhood fishing event for tog. I am calling my party TogMitzvah and all are invited.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

catching or not, i just love to read the WBB reports -- you guys just seem to have too much fun & sounds like a great time fishing (& catching)
FnC sorry about your sacrifice to Neptune, but maybe its poetic justice -- nothing in life is free -- if ya wanna play ya gotta pay!
hengstthomas -- aren't ya glad ya started using those mullet!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

My WBB-imposed 2 week penance is over. I'm now out of purgatory. However, it seems like I'm not going to be able to make it until later in the month. Y'all coulda just told me yall were going without giving me 3 different reasons. But, I figured it out.. hahaha.

Anyways, F&C, didn't I tell you something like this was going to happen when you didn't walk back into BPS? We laughed about it then, but I guess at your Togmitzvah, all will be good. I'm glad the pressure is off and you can now breathe a sigh of relief. 

Anyways, glad you guys got out and got some fish and got back safely. That wall is a heck of a long way to paddle/peddle, especially since it's across the channel where the big boats fly by.

Can't wait until the Togmitzvah. See you guys this week.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Excellent report fellas!!!!*

So this is where ya'll went. I thought Obxnut would bump into you guys at OC, but he told me you guys were not on the bulkhead or the bridge. Humm, I didn't know you all bottom fished in your yaks. I thought it wa strictly arties. Ahh Fingers, the fish god will look out for ya soon my friend!!!

FB, man, 15 trouts??? Excellent job dude. 

Oh yea, Tom, Kim just saw that huge flounder!!! That's an awesoem flattie!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Togmitzvah sounds great! We doing this on shore or from yaks? 

BTW, that trigger fillet looks awesome. Looks like it would make good sashimi. But that skin was harder than sandpaper and the bone structure was very different from most fish. I took a bunch of pics, so I'll put up a "how to" post on the Maryland board when I go back to work on Tuesday. 

And, I forgot to mention that John got a big welck.

Tuna, The totals are for the group, since I don't know what everyone caught individually.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Great report fellas. As for the "Togmitzvah" please consider running it from a bulkhead/jetty/pier and some of us are yakless...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey GC,

It probably will. That time of the year, we literally make like 12 stops per trip. Having to lug the yak around the whole time will take too much time and effort.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*15 trout?*

Final group tally:
Blues: too many to count
Striper: too many to count
Flounder: ~12 (released)
Sand Perch: ~12 (released)
Trout: 15 keepers and lots of TBs.
Trigger: 1 keeper
Sea Bass: 1 tb

My tally:
Blues: too many to count (kept 4 for crab/tog bait)
Stripers: too many to count
Flounder: About 30 (1 keeper and lost a pig)
Sandperch: about 6
Sea Bass: 3 @ 9"
Eel: 1 @ 24"
Scup: 1
Horseshoe Crab: 2
Croaker: 4 (kept 2)
Weakfish: 8 Keepers ()and countless tb's

Since Fingers got no keepers that leaves 7 between Oki and FB ? 
OK so Fingers gets the leash next trip .. I will be your companion throughout the night keeping you on fish (keepers)


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You guys always have a good tale to tell... opcorn:

That was a helluva nice haul of catchin'. 

F&C...all I can say is, I'm a firm believer that Mojo is a Mofo, and things have a way of workin' out. 

Think of all the fish that rod would have gotten ya, if you'd have went back in BPS and fessed up.. 

One day, I'd like to make the trip up there just to join a WBB expedition....


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

hengstthomas said:


> Final group tally:
> Blues: too many to count
> Striper: too many to count
> Flounder: ~12 (released)
> ...


My Personal Tally:

Trout: 1 keeper, 6 tbs
Seabass: 2 @ 4" and 8"
Stripers: Too many
Sandperch: 2
Blues: I stopped counting and started cursing 
Triggerfish: 1 @ 16"
Flatties: 6 ranging from 12" to 16"
Z's: About an hours worth

Thanks FnC for helping me with my anchor line. That mirage drive comes in handy when you're trying to go upcurrent while tugging on a stuck anchorline.

As for the "Manlove" story, who's got the picture?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

okimavich said:


> Blues: I stopped counting and started cursing


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds like a fun day on the water and alot of fish.


Jesse


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Ya got that right RR. Let's see how the rest of '07 turns out . . . if it ends good, then it was the rod . . . if it ends like every other trip this year (skunkfecta), then I gotta start thinkin' real hard about my enjoyment of fishin'  I'm just messin' around . . . I'll be that old salt sittin' on my white bucket cursin' about that time in 2007 I got this free rod and for the next 40 years I had been cursed


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Sounds like a fun day on the water and alot of fish.
> 
> 
> Jesse


Congrats on 1000.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Since Fingers got no keepers that leaves 7 between Oki and FB ?
> OK so Fingers gets the leash next trip .. I will be your companion throughout the night keeping you on fish (keepers)


That is if he can stay awake. 

Hmmm... My math musta been pretty screwy that morning. I got three keepers, Oki got 1, Fingers got his usual, and Tom got 22 (15+7?) for a total of 26.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fishbait said:


> That is if he can stay awake.
> 
> Hmmm... My math musta been pretty screwy that morning. I got three keepers, Oki got 1, Fingers got his usual, and Tom got 22 (15+7?) for a total of 26.


Wow, talk about bogus math.... That should have been 15-7=8 for a total of 12. LMAO  Never should post after more than 2 red bull or 3 hours of driving......

Anyway, here are some of my pics.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

okimavich said:


> As for the "Manlove" story, who's got the picture?


Here you go Oki.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Plate of Fillets:

Trout, Blues










Sand Perch










Trigger Fish


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

How come I missed this great report...
Congrats guys...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Wow, talk about bogus math.... That should have been 15-7=8 for a total of 12. LMAO  Never should post after more than 2 red bull or 3 hours of driving......


LMAO  Actually your first account of 15 was closer than you know 
Those triggers are some tasty fish ... After you left 3 other Yakers went out to the wall and saw 3 more Triggers and a large Striper. Triggers are also being taken at IRI


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Wow, talk about bogus math.... That should have been 15-7=8 for a total of 12. LMAO  Never should post after more than 2 red bull or 3 hours of driving......
> 
> Anyway, here are some of my pics.


By the way ... Did you lose your way ?
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/index.php?boardid=2410


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

apungke said:


> How come I missed this great report...
> Congrats guys...


Same here ?? I was bugging Fishbait about where he went and low and behold I stumble upon another fun packed adventure. My daughters birthday party was Saturday and we spent all of Friday and Saturday cooking and preparing for 30 people ... then my laptop crashed ... this is my first time really getting to read the board since Thursday night.


----------

